# Westchester Rides



## Jack1576 (Sep 23, 2005)

After 7 years in Brooklyn I am fleeing the high prices to become a homeowner in Westchester County. Well, I am buying shares in a co-op corporation to be more accurate. Most of my previous riding had been in and around Prospect Park. I like to put in an hour or so before work in a the mornings and a few longer rides on the weekends. 

I got lots of great advice from past posts (i.e. Gimbels ride, Saw Mill on the weekends, etc.), but can any suggest any bike friendly roads for an early morning ride? My wife is worried since I will have to face real cars instead of the traffic free cruise of Prospect Park. I am starting out in Hartsdale.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Good riding up here*

I'm surprised by the lack of response, there's a ton of riders up here. A good start is the MUT that begins at Warehouse Lane in Elmsford (near UPS). You can take that about 6 miles north to RT 100 North and then stay on that through Milwood another 7 miles or so to RT35 East. Take that a mile or so to 22 North. That's just one suggestion.

Or follow Rt 100 until it picks up the MUT again. You can explore a lot of roads that way. 

http://www.roberts-1.com/bikehudson/r/east/wct/index.htm#South_County_Trail_Westchester


----------



## pbraun (Mar 30, 2002)

Depends what kind of riding you are looking for. I know of several groups that go out on weekends and one early mornng group during the week. There are lots of riders in the Scarsdale / Hartsdale area. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been riding the Millwood trail the other poster spoke of for the last month and a half. From MIllwood to Yorktown Heights (look for the little train station) is about 7.5 miles. Past that are mile markers that are 10 miles off from where you started in Millwood. (if it says 19.5, the you have ridden 9.5 miles) I went nuts and rode from Millwood to the end at Lake Carmel for a total of a little over 40 miles. I bonked at about 30 miles, I am still new to this and w/o the computer my pacing is off. 

Depending on where you are in Hartsdale ( I live in Yonkers) Central Avenue is a great ride even though I havent done it yet. I alway see groups riding in the mornings on Saturdays there, it is long, flat and smooth. 

email me, I am Mike [email protected]


----------



## O-Man (May 21, 2007)

CBar said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of response, there's a ton of riders up here. A good start is the MUT that begins at Warehouse Lane in Elmsford (near UPS). You can take that about 6 miles north to RT 100 North and then stay on that through Milwood another 7 miles or so to RT35 East. Take that a mile or so to 22 North. That's just one suggestion.
> 
> Or follow Rt 100 until it picks up the MUT again. You can explore a lot of roads that way.
> 
> http://www.roberts-1.com/bikehudson/r/east/wct/index.htm#South_County_Trail_Westchester



Alternative: Take 35 West from 100. Go approx 3 miles and make a right onto Lake road and go around the resevoir (approx another 7 beautiful miles) and then back up 35 West


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

Depending on where you are in Hartsdale ( I live in Yonkers) Central Avenue is a great ride even though I havent done it yet. I alway see groups riding in the mornings on Saturdays there, it is long, flat and smooth. 

On second thought, after more research the Central Ave bunch are running what is called teh Gimbels ride, they start at the Cross County shopping center where the store Gimbels used to be and basically after a few miles of warmng up in turns into an impromptu RACE. The front runner are real racers who hammer the entire time. Hang in the middle or the back unless you race and do good already. I am builing up the nerve (and legs) to try and go out withthemone day.


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

_Depending on where you are in Hartsdale ( I live in Yonkers) Central Avenue is a great ride even though I havent done it yet. I alway see groups riding in the mornings on Saturdays there, it is long, flat and smooth. _

On second thought, after more research the Central Ave bunch are running what is called teh Gimbels ride, they start at the Cross County shopping center where the store Gimbels used to be and basically after a few miles of warmng up in turns into an impromptu RACE. The front runner are real racers who hammer the entire time. Hang in the middle or the back unless you race and do good already. I am builing up the nerve (and legs) to try and go out withthemone day.


----------

